# Bananas Foster



## fan123 (Sep 26, 2010)

hello! i'm new here. I'll make a delicacy with bananas
Bananas Foster

1/4 cup vegan margarine

1 cup Sucanat or unbleached cane sugar

1/2 t. cinnamon

4 large bananas, peeled, and diagonally sliced

1/4 cup dark rum

3 T. banana liqueur


In a non-stick skillet, place the margarine, and melt over low heat. Add the Sucanat and cinnamon, stir well, and cook the mixture over low heat until the Sucanat is dissolved. Add the sliced bananas, basting the bananas occasionally with the Sucanat mixture. Continue to cook the mixture over low heat for 3-4 minutes or until the bananas have softened. Add the rum and banana liqueur, and continue to cook for an additional 1 minute. Leaning back away from the skillet, carefully ignite the contents of the skillet, allow the flame to subside, and remove from the heat. Serve warm over non-dairy ice cream or sorbet, or as a topping on cakes or pies.



`


----------



## BIGJEFF (Sep 26, 2010)

fan123 said:


> hello! i'm new here. I'll make a delicacy with bananas
> Bananas Foster
> 
> 1/4 cup vegan margarine
> ...


Welcome!!

I had a very similar recipe (non-vegan) but the person who made id, boiled in in Maple syrup and served it on french toasts.....TO DIE FOR!!!


----------

